# Zoomies!



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

My lads zooming about this morning! Artie is such a funny boy when he runs at top speed!


----------



## Centermile (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh those flapping ears &#8230; how wonderful, looks like a fun time was had by all.
Isn't it weird how goats can be running full speed right at you and miss running into you 99% of the time? 

Kris


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

What sweet, silly boys Stacykins!
Goat zoomies are the best...LOL!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

That was really cute! It made me smile!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Adorable, playful boys!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That was so funny , lolol
I love watching goats having fun , there is really nothing better 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww that was really cute! What fun boys you have! They were loving that path in the snow, haha


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh that's fun!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Hehe, thanks, all! Usually they don't zoom around quite so much! They made a few passes before I could figure out the record function of my new iPod, hah. 

The snow path was SO useful when the snow was so much deeper. It was so funny, when a snowstorm dumped the first deep snow of the year, they'd all wait for me to lead so I could tromp down a path for them to follow me! Silly goaties!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

That's too cute. He's like a puppy dog. My one doe will do it but she's the only one, I always get a kick out of it.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thats so funny! I love when they get in that mood to just run around as fast as they can lol.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Zoomies! :ROFL: Now I know what to call it. Sid & Nancy get frequent zoomie attacks - they'll go for 10 or 15 minutes at a time and Heaven help you if you're in the line of fire!

I _think_ my camera has a video function, maybe I should read the manual, eh?


----------

